# Need Advice fast



## youngson (Nov 1, 2016)

So I'm a few weeks into my first cycle and have been taking novla. I had clomid for pct. Someone stole the bottle I was keeping the pills in thinking they were something fun I'm assuming. I have no way of recovering them and I need to find somewhere I can overnight more from but I don't trust any of the pharmacies and the place I got them from takes too long to ship. I'm freaking out and worried gyno is going to kick in before I can get more novla.

Does anyone have any suggestions on a trusted website with the fastest shipping?


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 1, 2016)

if you are only a few weeks into your cycle then you should have plenty of time to re-order a PCT...not to mention you need more than clomid for a PCT.  If you are missing novla as well you really should be looking for adex or asin, but hey, what do I know.

To answer your last question, this isn't a source board.  You can check a research chemical website, but there are just as many garbage ones as there are legitimate ones out there.


----------



## youngson (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks I'm looking into a research chemical site. 

Don't know much about apex or asin. are they better than nolva?


----------



## youngson (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. I was freaking out and worrying my nipples were sore and that I would be too far gone by the time I could get more shipped.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh boy!

You should be using an AI, which would be Adex or Asin.  You'd be using Nolva along with Clomid for your pct.

You should poke around here & read the sticky notes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2016)

OP, go HERE and pay specific attention to the sections on AI and PCT - will tell ye all ye need to know.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 1, 2016)

youngson said:


> Someone stole the bottle I was keeping the pills in thinking they were something fun I'm assuming.



How old are you being its your first cycle? Was this "someone" your mom? That's what I'm reading.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2016)

Can someone just give this dude one of the Indian Pharms? I know we have a thread somewhere on them here and I am not familiar with them


----------



## stonetag (Nov 1, 2016)

ADC
10 char.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 2, 2016)

alldaychemist ... but will take a while..  or check out Iron Mag Labs, think they have a section here..  

And bro, not sure you should be running anything based on what you said.. Friends stealing your pills.  But too late for that now.. 

Read the Stickies Savage pointed you to..


----------



## youngson (Nov 2, 2016)

StoliFTW said:


> alldaychemist ... but will take a while..  or check out Iron Mag Labs, think they have a section here..
> 
> And bro, not sure you should be running anything based on what you said.. Friends stealing your pills.  But too late for that now..
> 
> Read the Stickies Savage pointed you to..



I ordered from one of the research chem places. It wasn't a friend who stole my pills. Someone broke into my apartment, I understand I should have had more for a backup or had them hidden better or something. I just didn't think anyone was dumb enough to steal breast cancer pills. 

I've read a lot of different opinions on what to use during the first cycle, the guy I ended up buying from told me I could just use nolva during the cycle. I'll look into an AI as well.


----------



## youngson (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried All American Peptide? I just got my order from them but I'm worried about the quality. I got clomiphene citrate 50mg and Tamoxifen 10mg, both sets of pills seemed to be filled the same amount and the powder tasted almost like baking soda. Is this normal?


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2016)

Never heard to them.  Baking soda is used as filler.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 30, 2016)

Go to the gym, you know that really big guy?
Yea that guy, ask him


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 3, 2016)

I always get a kick out of threads with "need help fast" in them....like they are literally dying on the spot lol


----------

